# Dodo Juice Home Brew Kit Review



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Dodo Juice Homebrew Wax Kit (250ml)

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

This Christmas, the Dodo has thought INSIDE the box for a change and has brought car care and detailing enthusiasts something VERY special.

A Home Brew Wax Kit (makes 250ml Premium Carnauba Car Wax).

Make a premium grade carnauba wax yourself!! All you need is time in the kitchen alone with the hob! It's so easy - the wax ratios, solvents and special juices have all been calculated, measured and prepared so all you need do is get busy cooking! Mix the contents together, heat up and stir… the following day you'll have 250ml of premium carnauba car wax in a jar you can name yourself.

*
WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

Coming soon, Currently at Brewing Stage 

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Firstly, onto the packaging, Second to none, as always  :










when you open the tin, and remove the upper foam packaging, you are greeted with, this:










the labels, for later:










Also a stirrer, and, the instructions:










The 200ml bottle containing the liquid phase, and a 250ml jar containing the solid phase wax:










So. what you will need:

The wax kit (obviously)
A cooker/hob:










And also a saucepan (needs to be at least the diameter, and at least as deep as the glass jar).

*THE METHOD*

So, youve got your kit, your cooker, saucepan, and water. now what? well I shall share it 

Firstly you want to take the liquid and solid phase waxes out the tin, remove the lid from the solid phase, and place it in the saucepan:










Now pour water into the saucepan upto the level of the dry wax contents in the glass jar. Make sure you dont get any water in the open jar!:










Now open the LIQUID PHASE bottle and pour the contents into the jar. This will fill the glass jar to approximately the shoulder (the start of the threads for the lid):



















Give the mixture in the jar a stir using the stirrer provided to max sure the wax is covered by the liquid.

Then, turn on the hob and gently bring the water to the boil:



















The jar will become agitated as the water starts to boil. You will notice the wax starting to melt, so keep stirring it using the stirrer. Once the water has boiled, turn down the hob and allow the water to simmer.

Continue to heat the mixture until it goes from being cloudy (as above) to clear (and make sure there are no pieces of hard wax still lurking at the bottom - stir well):



















The wax is now ready for the coling process. Move the saucepan off the hot hob onto a cool ring carefully. Get a jug of cold water and fill the saucepan to the shoulder of the glass jar (take care not to get water INTO the jar, it helps to put the Jar off to one side like i have done pictured above,as opposed to the centre of the saucepan, and don't pour the cool water directly onto the side of the glass jar either, the sudden change in temerature. could break the glass)

The molten wax should be left to cool naturally, in the saucepan. It may take 12-24 hours to fully cool and harden. Dodo Juice Suggest leaving it 48 hours before you use it.At which time your wax will look something like this:



















After removing the glass jar from the saucepan and giving it a good clean, fill in the name of your Dodo Juice Home Brew on the label using permanent Marker(s). Affix your front label, rear label and lid label:
































































all thats left to do is write a name in the box on the front label (ideally should be done before sticking on, and did try it with another marker, but it wiped off as i applied the sticker, and cant find my permanent markers and wanted to get this done :thumb and thats it.

Congratualtions, your wax is now finished and ready for use.

After working my way through this kit, I did find it enjoyable. But one criticism I would make of it is that there is not really any lee-way or variety of the waxes, if ten of us bought it and made it, they would all be more or less the same wax in the end up.It would maybe be better (and i would be willing to pay more for somehting like this  if there was perhaps 10 ingredients in the tin, and the instruction sheet had 4 or 5 different "recipes" using some or all of these, then left it upto the user to decide which wax they made, hence giving _some_ variety or choice in what goes into it and so all the waxes would be slightly nuanced and different. Just IMO of course, and that being said, it was still BAGS of fun doing this :thumb:

*
WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

Overall I was impressed with the kit, the price is quite reasonable for the fun it brings, and you DO still get 250ml of Wax when your done to use (writeup on actual wax performance coming soon )

As with all other Dodo Juice products, the packaging is second to none, comes in a lovely metal presentation tin, and a proper glass jar for the wax too, labels seem good quality too. can be had for around £39.95 from most dodo juice stockists.


----------

